# Anywhere Access and Uverse



## screaming2j (Oct 28, 2015)

I have researched and researched and cannot figure out how to setup Server 2012 with Uverse HSI (2Wire 3801HGV Gateway). The 2Wire gateway does not allow upnp and I have gathered that the only way to get Anywhere Access to work is to deploy a second router behind the gateway and to set the second router to 192.168.2.1 since the default IP of the Uverse gateway is 192.168.1.254. I am using a Linksys WRT54GL and when I go to the basic settings tab, I do not have the option to change the starting ip address to 192.168.2.1, the only thing I can change is the last set of digits. The subnet where the* " .2. "* is, is not "editable." and when I change the Ip address of the router itself, I can not load the config page again. It says configuration succesful and I will be redirected back, but then it says no internet access. I tried the original and the alternate IPs.

I have tried going from the LAN on 2wire to the WAN on Linksys and also tried to the LAN on the Linksys. I have tried to change the settings on the 2Wire gateway to DMZplus to the Linksys router but I get the error message that "_The selected device has a static IP address. DMZplus requires that the selected device use DHCP to obtain its IP address."_ DHCP is enabled on the Linksys, it is enabled by default actually. I have disabled and reenabled. I dont know what else to try.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## screaming2j (Oct 28, 2015)

I have also tried forwarding ports 80,443, and 4125, but I still get the upnp error


----------



## screaming2j (Oct 28, 2015)

Anybody?...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'd want to put the 2Wire modem into bridge mode so it doesn't act as a router. If it allows you to do that, some ISP's lock out all features on these routers. If you use VOIP service than you probably can't do that. But then configure the Linksys as the only router. But you should be able to change the IP scheme of the Linksys, if you are only able to change the last number then you may be on the wrong page, there should be another LAN configuration page that allows that change, it should be under the Basic tab in the Setup page and called Local IP Address, I've never seen a Linksys router not allow that IP to be changed unless you have one from the ISP that is also locked.

But you also don't need uPnP anyways, when you start the configuration wizard for Anywhere Access simply check the box to skip the uPNP or automatic router configuration.

Apparently many American ISP's block ports on residential internet service, that may prevent you from using your server from outside if your ISP blocks those ports.

The DHCP that the 2Wire router is referring too is for the WAN not the LAN.


----------

